# Red Chard



## Tracy Gould (Sep 20, 2010)

I have bought a bag of mixed lettuce for Shelby i fed these every other day and use different combos. This new bag as Red Chard in it i was not sure it was safe but as its got 3 other leafs in it i know are safe to feed i got it, and said i would take it out if its bad. I have done a check and its come up with Spinichand cabbage, and the Tort trust are saying not to fed it as it binds calcium, but i thought i would double check with u guys as some sites are saying Red Chard is safe. There is way to much conflicting advice out there its really confusing for new Tort owners like me!


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Sep 20, 2010)

The organic spring mix I prefer to buy has a little Red Chard mixed in w/ about a dozen lettuce varieties, green chard, raduccio (sp?), etc. I doubt it has enough to hurt anything, though, as the red chard is only (maybe) 1/16 of the total mix...about what ratio is the chard in the mix you purchased?


----------



## Tracy Gould (Sep 20, 2010)

Terry Allan Hall said:


> The organic spring mix I prefer to buy has a little Red Chard mixed in w/ about a dozen lettuce varieties, green chard, raduccio (sp?), etc. I doubt it has enough to hurt anything, though, as the red chard is only (maybe) 1/16 of the total mix...about what ratio is the chard in the mix you purchased?



I would say its an equal mix of the 4 leaves i left it out till i checked it was safe i never feed her Spinach because i read about the calcium binding but she does have a bit of sweet Cabbage every so often, I believe a balanced diet includes everything safe to eat but in moderation she does get mostly weeds and lettuce but every so often i give abit of cabbage or carrot and once a month she as a bit of apple. I think if she only had weeds and lettuce she would have problem with her beak, and everything as some good in it, but i am worried about anything that could soften her shell up so was really worried when i read Chard can bind calcium


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Sep 20, 2010)

Tracy Gould said:


> Terry Allan Hall said:
> 
> 
> > The organic spring mix I prefer to buy has a little Red Chard mixed in w/ about a dozen lettuce varieties, green chard, raduccio (sp?), etc. I doubt it has enough to hurt anything, though, as the red chard is only (maybe) 1/16 of the total mix...about what ratio is the chard in the mix you purchased?
> ...



I doubt Red Chard is problematic unless fed heavily...I alternate the above spring mix, sow thistle, spineless prickly pear, squash and grape leaves and a mixture of kake, collards, okra and green beans that I made up, so they get the benefits of all. Seems to work out well.

Variety is key...do you grow anything for your tortoise? Maybe buy some other greens and mix in w/ the spring mix. THe way I've been doing it is Monday is Spring mix, Wednesday is squash and grape leaves, Friday is the mixture of kake, collards, okra and green beans, the other days is cactus pads (and whatever they graze upon out in the enclosures growing wild, of course).

I've frozen quite a bit of Sow Thistle/green mixes, of various make-ups (most are about 1/2 Sow Thistle), for winter feedings


----------



## wpk (Sep 20, 2010)

Terry Allan Hall said:


> I've frozen quite a bit of Sow Thistle/green mixes, of various make-ups (most are about 1/2 Sow Thistle), for winter feedings



I've got a fair amount of sow thistle in my yard. How does it hold up to being frozen? How long does it last? Would that apply to grape leaves also? (I have tons of those)


----------



## Tracy Gould (Sep 20, 2010)

Terry Allan Hall said:


> Tracy Gould said:
> 
> 
> > Terry Allan Hall said:
> ...



I fed her a varaty of weeds every other day which i change, i also buy different lettuce mixes i am in the proccess of growing her some weeds for the winter. So the last few dys have gone Friday was Buddlia Leaves and flower, Cats Ears, Sow thistle, Clover. Saturday Lollo Rosso,Red Oak, Endive,Red and green Batavia. Sunday Dandilion,Bramble,Plantian Rose Petal an Leaf. Then today was the new bag so thats Lola Rosso,Frisee and Green Batavia this is the one that had the red Chard in it.

here is a list of the weeds i hve found at the moment

Dandilion
Clover
cats Ears
Sow thistle
bramble
Bindweed
Plaintian
normal thistle
nettles (cut the night before so they do not sting but she will not eat)

I also have these plants and trees

Buddlia
Honeysuckle
Roses
carex ( offered but not eaten)
normal bamboo
Mint 
Parsley
Thyme
watercress
Heather 
Pansies ( when in flower)

Lettuces i fed

Lambs 
Esscarole
Frisee
lollo
Endive
romaino
Romaino
Radicchio

most of these she will eat I always write down what i have fed that day so i can keep track and vary it

she as a bit of Sweet Cabbage or grated Carrot once in a while and as a treat i ive her apple or melon or a bit of cucumber to help with her Beak

sorry for the essay lol


I never thought of freezing the weeds. Thats a good Idea, Do they all keep ok?


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Sep 20, 2010)

wpk said:


> I've got a fair amount of sow thistle in my yard. How does it hold up to being frozen? How long does it last? Would that apply to grape leaves also? (I have tons of those)



Thawed greens/weeds have about the consistancy of canned spinach, but my torts love it...and it's easy to add suppliments to.

I use "snack size" Zip-lock bags, and thus each have a day's supply per tort. I label them w/ a marker as to the contents.

Some prefer to dry weeds/greens, and I've tried that, as well, but my torts aren't as enthusastic unless I mix the dried stuff w/ pulverized/shredded cactus pad, which makes for a messy goo, and I doubt there's as much fibre involved.


----------



## Tom (Sep 20, 2010)

A little red chard (or spinach for that matter) mixed in with other stuff as part of a varied diet (which you certainly offer) will not hurt anything. As long as your tort is hydrated and has a good UV source, I can't see you having any problems at all.


----------



## Tracy Gould (Sep 20, 2010)

Tom said:


> A little red chard (or spinach for that matter) mixed in with other stuff as part of a varied diet (which you certainly offer) will not hurt anything. As long as your tort is hydrated and has a good UV source, I can't see you having any problems at all.



Ok thanks Tom


----------

